# new gadget



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

Got me a new gadget the other day. 






Which leads me onto this. Ladies, how do you like your men? What's your view on body hair? I think it's generally assumed that girls like men without it, but then I know someone who does so.... hey, I'm just thinking of ideas for threads! 
And guys, what do you do? I see men walking about in shorts and no hair and I know that some of them get it waxed, would/do you? If your girlfriend asked you to wax your legs, would you?


Indecently, I'm terrible with new gadgets. I got one of those fuzz-away things yesterday. The ones which get rid of bobbles on your jumpers. I've already had it apart and tweaked it so that it cuts closer and quicker. :crazy:


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow! what do all those little gadgets do???? Looks like it's about to take off for space. Cool.

Hmm... How do I like my men? (or man - a lot!) Anyway, I dunno if I'm a big fan of the shaved legs... although it does look mighty fine sometimes. I think I'd get too jealous of the guy having better looking legs than me. :-( There's a pic of me and my boyfriend floating around on here somewhere (or I might have taken it down) but if you saw if, you'll have seen he's a hairy italian! (mmmm sexy foreigners... mmmm) 

Anyway! I don't mind a bit of facial hair, or none.  What does bug me a little teeny bit is too much hair on the chest (and also down there). I don't care if the coverage is large but it's when it's too thick that it gets annoying imo.. coz it just gets everywhere. So I make sure I give my bf hair cuts ;-) Not too much gone but just a bit. 

He's dying for me to hit him with the wax - coz he's getting a bit of hair on his shoulders now... and well if you look at all the guys in his family - they just keep getting hairier as they get older. But my bf is just the best and he's such a girl (not as offence) but he's just great with women. Ahhh... now I'm all lovey.


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

> Rechargeable for cordless use.
> 
> 3 interchangeable grooming heads for the ultimate flexibility.
> 
> ...





> Anyway! I don't mind a bit of facial hair, or none.


It's none for me. I can't grow much. I've not shaved since Thursday morning and I've got the odd bit by my ears, a bit on my cheeks, a fluffy dark bit under my chin and on my top lip. The rest is bald. I should take a picture, that'd make you laugh. :mrgreen:



> What does bug me a little teeny bit is too much hair on the chest (and also down there)


My chest is bare, except round the nipples. My belly has some as well. That's probably be best got rid of. 

I seem to have a really strange hair pattern. My legs for instance. Pretty hairy until it gets to my feet and then it stops dead. I should take a picture of that as well.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

> Narrow nose and ear trimmer.


 VERY important!

I reckon most guys would be secretly envious of you not being able to grow that much hair. It must be a real pain having to shave every day for some guys. I know how annoying it is for me to shave my legs every few days (that's why I love winter!).. it just takes so long.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 5, 2005)

oh Ferny so here's my ansewer:
I like when men has hair all over his body! Ok.. not too much because sometimes they look like monkeys, but I like the beard and a bit of hair on a chest. But on the other hand, hair under the navel leading down there (...) are disgusting   (for me of course)

ok... maybe not disgusting but funny 

and thanks for explaing what for those gadgets are... I recognized only 2 of them hahaha



> that's why I love winter!)..


hahaha ditto Vicky, ditto!!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

> I like when men has hair all over his body!


You should check out my boyfriend's bum then! It's hairier than a grizzly bear!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 5, 2005)

I thought it was an electrically powered self-stimulator.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

Ohh No. Here we go again...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 5, 2005)

Think its normal Ferny to be like that, most people have hair that grows in the same way


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll take a picture of myself after 2 weeks of facial growth, Fern - You'll think you're a new-born baby after you've seen my beard efforts. 

Meysha: yes it's a pain having to shave nearly everyday because it's messy, time-consuming and most of the time it's painful. My Girlfriend can't stop kissing me right after i've had a shave...must be something in the aftershave. :shock:


----------



## meotter (Jun 5, 2005)

FYI, 99.9% of humans don't enjoy back hair  *shudder*


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> VERY important!


I got it for the nose trimmer. But it was cheaper to buy all this crap than one on it's own. :shock: 





> I reckon most guys would be secretly envious of you not being able to grow that much hair. It must be a real pain having to shave every day for some guys. I know how annoying it is for me to shave my legs every few days (that's why I love winter!).. it just takes so long.




That's jsut it though, I DO have to shave each day. It's just that I only grow hair in silly parts of my face. Not all over it. :mrgreen:
If I don't shave I get all sorts of annoying "oh, you growing a beard then?" comments. :meh:
I haven't shaved because I haven't had to go out anywhere. Work starts tomorrow so out comes the throat slitter.



> FYI, 99.9% of humans don't enjoy back hair :X


I don't know. If you wake up during the night it gives you something to play with. Plat your wifes back hair.





> You should check out my boyfriend's bum then! It's hairier than a grizzly bear!


Had it, shaved it, got itchy stubble, not going to do that again...



> I like when men has hair all over his body! Ok.. not too much because sometimes they look like monkeys, but I like the beard and a bit of hair on a chest. But on the other hand, hair under the navel leading down there (...) are disgusting  (for me of course)


So in other words... me = not sexy. :mrgreen:


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay ... I like a five o'clock shadow on a man's fave ... kind of a rough tough bad-boy look I guess :mrgreen:  

I don't mind some chest hair ... my significant other has almost an Austin Power's chest hair pattern happening ... it's bearable  

Hairy arms and legs don't bother me ... leg waxing just seems like it's not masculine enough   ... just my opinion though. 

Ear/nose/back/shoulder hair has definately got to go.

And any other hair that may grow on a man [] should be trimmed down short and neat!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 5, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> And any other hair that may grow on a man [] should be trimmed down short and neat!


I'm guessing on the palms of the hands. Right?


----------



## meotter (Jun 5, 2005)

hairy palms?  you got bigger problems then what a girl likes


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm guessing on the palms of the hands. Right?


 
Of course   ... What else could I possbily be alluding to :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

ahh, i knew sooner or later the conversation would turn to private parts...

ok, who does it....fess up...


md


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm with errant star on this... anywhere else must be nice and short. Not completely gone though. Too porn starish if it's all gone.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 5, 2005)

MD needs some new fantasy fuel, so give, girls. Mohican, Mars bar or the full Brazillian?


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

hahahahahahaha....leave it to hertz..

but yes, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

Ohhh I was talking about the guys hair cuts in my last post.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah, we knew...but now we are trying to shift focus back to the more elegant of the human species...the FEMALE 


md


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)

ok md ... buzzed landing strip and all else bald ... unless I'm being lazy that week and then it's all just a bit of a mess :mrgreen: and this is all I shall say on the matter :blushing:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

made my week! gracias!

you know what would be really scary? if i said "same here" hahahahaha



md


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow! talk about getting close and personal with your friendly forum members!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

gotta love it!


ill let yall in a little too...i cant stand much of anything down there, so i do the same, but no landing strip. just nice and short and neat.



(dont tell ferny, but i used his nose hair clippers to do it)!!!!


md


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2005)

BSC should be sorted out on a bloke, no question!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

i agree!!! i think...



md


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok...I'm feeling un-inhibited today, so I'll tell ya...nuttin down there...Nair Mousse is my friend.  

As for my men...don't like a ton of body hair (but dont' like no body hair, either...gotta have a LITTLE...but on the face, I LOOOVE ME SOME SCRUFF!!!  Just refer back to some of the pics I've posted of my oh so handsome boyfriend!   I think I start to drive him nuts because I'm constantly running my fingers through his scruffy wiskers and through his hair.  Mmmm...can't wait til he gets here tonight now!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

OWWWW!!!

Rob, I don't understand ... are you saying you get the BCS done? (wow now that's something to be proud of!)


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, I'm an idiot, What's BSC?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

Back, Sack and Crack.  (involves wax)


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

thats probably the crudest thing ive ever read on this board....





I LOVE IT!!!!!


good for you rob, your a braver soul than i


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh my...


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

good old pair of electric clippers for me....and some patience


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 5, 2005)

Running naked through a bonfire works for me - sorts out the hairy bits, too.


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm thinking of going all street and shaving in a Nike swoosh. That's sure to drive the girls wild.

I prefer it hairless on a woman. I have my reasons...

I can't go bald down there myself. I've tried it, but the morning stubble coupled with something else which tends to happen isn't fun. It's like having a cheese grater in your kecks.


Told you my facial hair was stupid. Now you can all laugh at me... oh, you already are.


----------



## lizheaemma (Jun 5, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh my...




wax is the enemy!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jun 5, 2005)

rolmao at all of this ... hertz.. omg, funny as heck!!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> wax is the enemy!



I've tried waxing the past few months but all i can say is OW OW OWWWW!!   It just hurts way toooo much so I always stop before it's finished. I think I'll stick to the razor from now on.
But I will have to try out the cream corry was talking about. I tried a cream before on my legs and hated it - the stink was just awful.


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

I remember following my sister into the bathroom after she used that. uke:
But, if it works...


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

Ferny...there's is nothing at all wrong with where your facial hair grows...it looks perfectly fine!  That said, I have a 26 year old buddy who looks like he just went through puberty last week!  His is barely there, and what does grow, really does come in funky patches.

Meysha...that Nair mousse I am using is the first and only thing that doesn't make me break out all red and bumpy...it's called Nair No touch mousse...it's fantastic! I love it!


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)

There is also Nair Bikini that comes in individual packets with a finishing cream as well to avoid the redness ... I've used it before but not for the 'entire' area ... I usually just stick with a fresh razor

oh and just a tip if you shave everyday you avoid the ingrown hairs and redness if you go with the razor


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

im just going to tweez.


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im just going to tweez.


  :shock: OW!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

the pain feels so good


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im just going to tweez.


 
Good luck with that MD


----------



## mygrain (Jun 5, 2005)

I prefer the woman to be buzzed or bald...too much is freakin scary. NO hair on the legs. I hate for a woman to have more hair than me. As for me- I'm with ferny...I grow very little hair. I have very little on my body accept on my head, chin, and down on t he naughty bit region oh and a tiny tiny bit on my chest. Which BTW is all kept neat and trim. 

But hertz has the master plan. Just get it done all at once. 

Oh BTW Ferny congrats on the nose hair trimmer.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Good luck with that MD





ill take pics of my progress!!!!


just kidding, thats terrible


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)

:shock: 


I think those are some md pics we could all live without :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

haha...ill make a video, leak it to the internet, and become a millionaire!!!!!!

md


----------



## errant_star (Jun 5, 2005)

Doesn't that only work if you're an heiress or the owner/operator of a couple of famous personal floatation devices coupled with a rock star??


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

ive got similar parts of the rock star!!!!!


it would be a good video


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2005)

This has been the most informative thread I've read on the forum all day!  :cheer:   

That is all.   Carry on.   :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 5, 2005)

I shave monkeys  :mrgreen: 





I must say, I hate it when a woman has several ounzes of Old Holborn hanging out of her knickers.....


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

or it looks like she has a trolldoll held hostage in her panties


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

errant star said:
			
		

> oh and just a tip if you shave everyday you avoid the ingrown hairs and redness if you go with the razor


Exfoliate... exfoliate. I couldn't shave there everyday if I wanted to... too sensitive. But I just find a good exfoliating gets rid of ingrowns.

Girls, (or guys?) What about with your armpits? I've always shaved there but with my waxing craze the other month i did there too. Didn't hurt so much there. (but the ingrowns - OMG!)


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

i keep armpit hair trimmed just a tiny bit.

but on a woman, its not so attractive, unless your in another country


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> haha...ill make a video, leak it to the internet, and become a millionaire!!!!!!
> 
> md


I may have read this a bit quickly, but I for one would not like to see a video of you leaking on the internet. 

I'm trying to get over my goilden shower addiction.


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

> Girls, (or guys?) What about with your armpits? I've always shaved there but with my waxing craze the other month i did there too. Didn't hurt so much there. (but the ingrowns - OMG!)


Shaved once. Again the subble was an issue. Far to ichy. I should keep it up if  I want if clean but I've got no-one to complain about it so I look like a walking rainforest. 
I was suprised how quickly it grew back and within a couple of weeks it was near enough the same. My hairs grow quickly, where it grows.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I may have read this a bit quickly, but I for one would not like to see a video of you leaking on the internet.
> 
> I'm trying to get over my goilden shower addiction.




haha, now THAT video would be a bestseller!


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Exfoliate... exfoliate. I couldn't shave there everyday if I wanted to... too sensitive. But I just find a good exfoliating gets rid of ingrowns.
> 
> Girls, (or guys?) What about with your armpits? I've always shaved there but with my waxing craze the other month i did there too. Didn't hurt so much there. (but the ingrowns - OMG!)



I wouldn't be able to stand not having that shaved.  

My boyfriend bought an Anatomy for Artists book...all sorts of naked people posed in different positions...most of the women had tons of pit hair! It was so gross!  I know it's normal in other societies, but I personally just can't imagine that being comfortable.  I don't know how guys stand it.


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

How guys stand having it or looking at it?
To have it isn't a big deal, you don't notice it. PErhaps when you catch it in something now and then. And maybe it's warmer with it there. But it's such a non-issue and you never even give it a thought. You can't feel it.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

i like to sniff mine from time to time...just put my nose all up in it....so soft...



:::backs out of thread:::


d


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 5, 2005)

You should have been around in the 70's. Afros weren't limited to just the head. A woman could look like she was holding several poodles in unorthodox ways....


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i like to sniff mine from time to time...just put my nose all up in it....so soft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use your finger and give it a wiggle. The smell stays on there and alsts a suprignsly long time. 

Works for your knackers as well.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

I play with adrian's armpit hair and it really really annoys him. But it's fun. Play with his belly hair too. I love it. 

I'm not sure about this using your finger thing.


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont' think it looks bad on guys, I just figured it would feel funky.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

i just tried it with my fingers....feels pretty good. its soft for sure


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I play with adrian's armpit hair and it really really annoys him. But it's fun. Play with his belly hair too. I love it.
> 
> I'm not sure about this using your finger thing.



Ooooh..I love the belly hair!


----------



## photong (Jun 5, 2005)

[font=&quot]i personally dont mind too much body hair on a guy...unless it's really thick, long and curly..

I CANNOT however stand armpit hair on guys! I see it, and I want to gag! I feel like it's stuck in my throat (much like when a pill that won't budge and it stays in your esophagus until you drink heaps of water).

Luckily Jonathan shaves his armpits because he doesn't like it either (I didnt even have to ask! He just did it one day). he really doesn't like long leg hair on women. i dont blame him. i apologize a lot when my legs go Amazon in the fall/winter. i mean, why shave!? who am i impressing!? plus my legs are ugly when shaved, not to mention pale and the hair grows by the end of the day and at close glace you can SEE it through my skin (stubble) at any time.

i would never expext jonathan to wax or shave his legs or arms. I wouldnt mind his shoulds and back though  but the missing patches would look funny. but if he wears a sleeveless shirt (and this is why he doesnt) he just looks like a nasty hairy guy lol

maybe if he joins a gym, gets all muscular, he'll wax everything to show off because otherwise he wouldn't bother. like i said i dont mind too much.

Anyhow. Plus Jonathan trims other places too which is great.

i have just decided thats enough info for tonight.[/font]


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm a fan of the trim (double entendre?) and I think that's the fad right now...for males and females.

I shave my face about once a week (and keep a goatee), so I have a bit of stubble which some women dig, and some don't....and I should probably end it there.


----------



## photong (Jun 6, 2005)

Stubble hurts, no matter where it goes. These women who dig it are strange. 

I hate kissing my boyfriend when he has stubble. Stubble is not cudly.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

Mmmm i love the stubble... actually i like it once it's a bit past the stuble and you get that dirty bad boy look. I never liked goatees before my boyfriend. I met him and then a few weeks later her grew a goatee and it's only been shaved off once or twice since then. I didn't even recognise him without it! It was scary!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 6, 2005)

A handy hint for the cost-conscious.
Don't use wax to depilate those unsightly areas. Use molten tofee.
It is just as effective and, if you save it instead of throwing it away, you can give it to annoying children when it's 'trick or treat' time.


That'll teach the little bastards.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

Thank god we don't have trick or treating in australia!


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 6, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> A handy hint for the cost-conscious.
> Don't use wax to depilate those unsightly areas. Use molten tofee.
> It is just as effective and, if you save it instead of throwing it away, you can give it to annoying children when it's 'trick or treat' time.
> 
> ...



You are a sick sick boy Hertz.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 6, 2005)

> or it looks like she has a trolldoll held hostage in her panties



I think we have more sick boys here 
Vicky, I like this bad body look too  adds a little bit to a mesculine being


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 6, 2005)

we arent sick, just curious like fuzzy unshaven kitties!!!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 6, 2005)

Definitely a trim boy here.  Goatee, armpits, chest.....the nether regions:  all nicely trimmed to 1/8" once a week.

Definitely like all bare girls though, no hair need apply. 

Besides it's great fun to do the shaving etc for her in the bath.... []


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 6, 2005)

I dunno if it'd be funny though... what if a guy cut me??? oh come on!!!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 6, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I dunno if it'd be funny though... what if a guy cut me??? oh come on!!!!



LOL, well, some of us guys have steady hands, and believe it or not, my fiance finds it very sexy :greenpbl: .

Don't forget, we've been shaving for many years ourselves....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 6, 2005)

Listen. I can slice my face to ribbons with an electric razor. If I use one with a blade i have to count my toes and fingers after.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh my god... I wouldn't let anyone else go near me with a razor!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 6, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Oh my god... I wouldn't let anyone else go near me with a razor!


Anyone _else_? All you have to do is ask


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 6, 2005)

Don't worry too much about the razor. Things heal pretty quickly down there if you get a nick or two.  :mrgreen: 



			
				mountainlander said:
			
		

> LOL, well, some of us guys have steady hands, and believe it or not, my fiance finds it very sexy :greenpbl: .



There's something just plain hot about being bathed and shaved.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

Well..... I am seeing the boyrfriend soon - so we might have to try this.
Although he probably wouldn't be bothered to do the bath and shave thing after a year... I think he'll want me to be all prep'd and ready to go.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 6, 2005)

Believe me.  Let your man try it once.

Oh and a prelude with the electric clippers doesn't hurt either.  You know....the vibratey ones....  :mrgreen:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh and let me be the first to say:

THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS!!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 7, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Oh and let me be the first to say:
> 
> THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS!!!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Imagination works fine for me - or perhaps you were thinking along the lines of making this the next Photoshop challenge?
The convention here is: Your idea so you go first


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

It's a useless bit of information I've thrown around before but... In Holland it's illegal to have shaving sex with a prostitute. The government give them a big thick book of do's and don&#8217;ts and it's listed under the don&#8217;ts. I guess it's in case there is a blood exchange but somehow I don't think the people involved would be too worried about bodily fluids...


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 7, 2005)

hah so some rules there are really weird... 
Mountainlander... you told us that this thread is useless without pics... maybe you'll post some ... of you shaving? not necsessary ina bath but ...


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 7, 2005)

wellll.....

be careful what you ask for................


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 8, 2005)

I know I know Robert... but it might be interesting


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmm. It's gone quiet.
Come on, PhotoGal, let's have some input from a woman instead of all these girls.
(No beating around the bush with me....)


----------

